# the first box a total ruin



## alshuray1 (Jun 3, 2009)

k i have serious heat issues and its not going down 
still using 400 watt 
i bought a squirrel cage fan blows 400 cfm plus stanley blower
wich blows an awful lot and 4 cpu fans just circulating air and 2 brining in air
still 98 degrees

thinking just to buy a new cabinet and start from scratch  
im so upset i put so much money into this and it failed
dont know what to do

only option is to buy another squirrel cage and attach to the cool tube 
sucking out air
since thier is nothing thier 
i know thats a big no no
but i could not  figure out how to attach squirrel cage to cool tube 
then by the time i did i installed it in the box already 
its useless in thier though 
dont know what to do
help


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 3, 2009)

U could try and take the ballast out of the closet... That generates a lot of heat...
Try it if you haven't yet...


----------



## alshuray1 (Jun 3, 2009)

thanx mate but i already tried that


----------



## pcduck (Jun 3, 2009)

Are your intake and exhaust going/coming from the same room?

I try to have my intake at floor level and bring in air from outside
My exhaust is at ceiling level and also exhausts to the outside when temps get warm


----------



## alshuray1 (Jun 3, 2009)

yes 
just nothing running from cool tube 
prolly need to take out the squirrel cage fan 
and attach it to the cool tube sucking air out of cool tube through ducting then to out side


----------



## framingman001 (Jun 3, 2009)

your squirl fan and cool tube should do the trick ,but  IMO not enough info.   is your fan venting outside of the box?   is the box sealed?  do you have a passive air vent in the box  ?  (i would say the lower the vent the better) what temp is it outside the box? and are venting up high in the box? I use a 200cfm fart fan(bath fan) and passives air vent on a sealed frezzer and it works for fine for me.  good luck


----------



## alshuray1 (Jun 3, 2009)

i doing somthing wrong cause i have a squirrel cage fan 400 cfm 
stanley blower over 500 cfm intake outake and like  5 cpu fans that 
blow 133 cfm 
for a 400 hundred watt light bulb 
i should have a cool box 
instead 98 degrees and rising 
mini veg box is 77 to 85 degrees using 2 40 cfl and a 23 watt 
i dont know im stressed


----------



## pcduck (Jun 3, 2009)

Ya you need to vent the hot/cooltube air to the outside or into a different room, one that your grow box is not in. 

outside intake>cooltube>fan>outside exhaust

carbon scrubber>cooltube>fan>outside exhaust

If you can try to keep the exhaust fan outside your grow box


----------



## framingman001 (Jun 3, 2009)

just like pc said vent out high and fresh air low.          yes get that cool tube hooked up and that should take care off everything. should only need 1 big fan for venting.    hook up fan to one side of cool tube and vent that heat out . leave the other end of the tube open. and with a vent hole close to the bottom of the box should get a goo cross wind.IMO


----------



## alshuray1 (Jun 3, 2009)

framingman001 said:
			
		

> your squirl fan and cool tube should do the trick ,but  IMO not enough info.   is your fan venting outside of the box?   is the box sealed?  do you have a passive air vent in the box  ?  (i would say the lower the vent the better) what temp is it outside the box? and are venting up high in the box? I use a 200cfm fart fan(bath fan) and passives air vent on a sealed frezzer and it works for fine for me.  good luck




squirrel cage venting out of the box and out a window 
box is sealed as best as possible 
i have four fans just circulating the air neither intake or out 
2 fans low sucking in air one of wich is hooked up to the stanley wich is blowing in fresh air from outside 
my squirrel cage is right under the the cool tube 
(this is the highest i could go due to grow box design) facing down word 
sucking up the air and out 
nothing cooling the cool tube 
should i take out the squirrel cage fan and connect it to cool tube sucking out not blowing through then venting outside 
what do you think


----------



## pcduck (Jun 3, 2009)

I would pull the air thru the cooltube and then outside


----------



## alshuray1 (Jun 3, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Ya you need to vent the hot/cooltube air to the outside or into a different room, one that your grow box is not in.
> 
> outside intake>cooltube>fan>outside exhaust
> 
> ...



so ill take out the squirrel cage and attach to cool tube then vent out the window 
inside the grow box is receiving fresh air from stanley blower which is sucking from out side and blowing into box 2 different chambers main box and mini 
veg 
also should i have the 4 fans that i said were just for circulating air should i cut holes and make them suck in air


----------



## alshuray1 (Jun 3, 2009)

i dont know if i can save my plants also 
they have newt d and heat burn what to do 
ill post pic in respective threads 
will need more of your help


----------



## framingman001 (Jun 3, 2009)

you shouldnt have to cut holes for the computer fans just use them to blow air on the plants. a passive air is just a hole cut towards the bottm om of the box with no fans.   the fan you use to vent out sucks air through the cool tube and kinda creats a vacuum wich sucks air through that vent on the bottom. any fans in that vent on the bottom that is smaller cfm than the fan you  are useing to vent out would slow the fresh air in the box .        good luck


----------



## Newbud (Jun 3, 2009)

You need a fan on the cool tube, once you cool that down you'll be on to a winner, need to get the temps down to work on the stressed plants


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Jun 3, 2009)

alshuray, sorry to hear about heat issues.  

i have a 400 w hps with an airtight hood and it is being vented by a small 4" fan from wally world.  this keeps all of the heat out of my  3.5' x 2' grow space.  

i keep my ambient temps during lights on period at 74-76 F.

what is your ambient temps.  also get some Au foil tape to seal your box and where you connect the vent duct to the cool tube.  

good luck


----------



## alshuray1 (Jun 3, 2009)

k guys thanx for all imput 
got main box to 83 and veg to 71 
is that ok
15 degree drop was at 98 now at 83


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 3, 2009)

What are your temps in the box compared to the outside air temps?  My dual 150 watt hps runs 15 - 18 degrees over outside (intake) air temps.  And there's nothing to be done about it except a) look at a portable a/c or a/c intake air; don't grow in the summer ; stop worrying about it and see what you get .  My edit: veg area is hitting 95 degrees these days by noon when the lights turn off (2 26w CFLs).  My flower area with dual 150 watt hps was 99 degrees at lights out (9am) this morning.  I'm growing satori - the Mandala strains supposedly tolerate higher, tropical temps.  We'll see.

If you're taking in outside air and venting outside and your ballast is outside the grow space, I don't think a new box is going to fix your problem .


----------

